# TCR Advanced Rabobank



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

I will go to Taiwan next month for business trip, and thinking to buy a TCR Advanced Rabobank and bring back to the US because the price there is cheaper. I'm thinking to check it in as a baggage and assemble it when get home. Not sure if I need to pay for custom or other fees. Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't tell you what to do of course, but if you bring a new-in-box item out of the country it will be clearly open to customs and duty.

If you brought (or bought, or rented) a bike hard case and put some personal gear in with the bike...


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

What icsloppl said!
I might take my riding kit, assemble the bike, put my pedals on & take it for a decent spin around to bed the tyres & brakes in etc and then box it back up (box suitably scuffed up) nice and 'used' looking. Maybe....


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Now that Rabo has pulled out of pro cycling do you really want a Rabobank bike?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The Rabo Giants are very nice bikes, I would love one.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Mapei Colnagos become more collectable after their divorce. They're a good looking paint scheme, unlike most of the Giant line which are now all painted (no more nudies). Nice build kit as well IMO.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd think that changes things. The fact that rabobank is gone after 2012 as far as sponsoring the pro team is concerned.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

If he likes the colour scheme, who cares?


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

Defy said:


> I'd think that changes things. The fact that rabobank is gone after 2012 as far as sponsoring the pro team is concerned.


It doesn't matter. If I can find brand new T-Mobile edition, I would like to get one too. 





Cinelli 82220 said:


> The Rabo Giants are very nice bikes, I would love one.








Cinelli 82220 said:


> The Rabo Giants are very nice bikes, I would love one.





Sven_Nijs said:


> What icsloppl said!
> I might take my riding kit, assemble the bike, put my pedals on & take it for a decent spin around to bed the tyres & brakes in etc and then box it back up (box suitably scuffed up) nice and 'used' looking. Maybe....



I will ride for a few weeks since I will stay there for a month. I heard Giant dealers can pack the bike for shipping. It doesn't cost a lot.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Cannot said:


> I will ride for a few weeks since I will stay there for a month. I heard Giant dealers can pack the bike for shipping. It doesn't cost a lot.


Sounds like a plan :thumbsup:


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Cannot said:


> I will go to Taiwan next month for business trip, and thinking to buy a TCR Advanced Rabobank and bring back to the US because the price there is cheaper. I'm thinking to check it in as a baggage and assemble it when get home. Not sure if I need to pay for custom or other fees. Anyone have experience with that?


I worked in Taipei for 5 weeks and I brought back a TCR Advanced 2 (Ultegra 6700) on the plane. I figured even with the oversized baggage charge & customs fees I would be saving some money. I had thought about riding it and then re-boxing it but customs people aren't fools, they know where bikes come from and there's a big GIANT logo on the bike box. It was packed well so I left it new and as boxed from the shop for the flight home.

I got early warning that my returning United flight was going to be cancelled the next morning so I got right on phone with United and they were able to get me on a China Airlines flight that was leaving that night if I could make it to the airport before the flight left. The United representative met me at the airport and walked me over to the China Airlines counter. The China Airlines ticket agent looked at my bike box and didn't look happy, I looked at the United representative and gave her this you gotta help me look. They said some stuff in Mandarin and my bike box flew for free!

You know you past through immigration first and that's where they look at your declarations form for whatever you're bringing back. I wrote down $700 - bike parts. Guy didn't say anything and let me through.

Picked up my luggage and bike box and headed out through customs. The guys looks at my form, the big GIANT box and asks what's in the box, a plasma TV? I say no it's a bike and he waves me through.

I suppose your results may vary but I lucked out.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

thatdrewguy said:


> I worked in Taipei for 5 weeks and I brought back a TCR Advanced 2 (Ultegra 6700) on the plane. I figured even with the oversized baggage charge & customs fees I would be saving some money. I had thought about riding it and then re-boxing it but customs people aren't fools, they know where bikes come from and there's a big GIANT logo on the bike box. It was packed well so I left it new and as boxed from the shop for the flight home.
> 
> I got early warning that my returning United flight was going to be cancelled the next morning so I got right on phone with United and they were able to get me on a China Airlines flight that was leaving that night if I could make it to the airport before the flight left. The United representative met me at the airport and walked me over to the China Airlines counter. The China Airlines ticket agent looked at my bike box and didn't look happy, I looked at the United representative and gave her this you gotta help me look. They said some stuff in Mandarin and my bike box flew for free!
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this!!


----------



## stejam (Sep 5, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The Rabo Giants are very nice bikes, I would love one.


I want to swap my 2013 TCR ADVANCED SL 4 Frame for one!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Just tell customs that it's a used bicycle. They won't care.

they only care if you bring in something expensive (like a Ferrari) or food stuff.


----------

